# OIP Report



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Went to OIP today , got there around daylight, stayed untill 2pm, Dead as dead can be, thousands of dead bait fish, tons of live bait fish around, did not see anybody catch anything at all, was a pretty crapy fishing trip all in all, whats going on in P'cola today???


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

snakes?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt09 (7/20/2008)*snakes?


small king less that 15lbs

tarpon will start rolling on them dead LYs here soon


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

What is killing the fish?


----------



## cigar (Jul 7, 2008)

LYs die off every year around this time.


----------

